# '66 Huffy Cheater Slick



## SuperStuff

Man the Muscle Bikes section seems kinda dead. Maybe if I post a picture every now & then some of guys will post pics of your bikes as well. Here is a red 1966 Huffy Cheater Slick I bought from a guy that found her in a yard sale. I'm pretty sure the wheels are not original to the bike and the pedals definately are not since they sport reflectors. The seat is standard for this model looking at catalog pictures. And I actually think the grips are pretty unique since they did not use this style on the Rails. Would love to get the correct decal headbadge and another bike like this.


----------



## johnnys55s

*Sweet Dude!*

Hi, nice bike, i have a huffy dragster i think? it only has the two bars that go to the neck and not the thicker top bar,is it older than yours do you know? it has the same crank and has chrome caps in the ends of the two bars too the neck,any info that you may have would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## SuperStuff

*Not Sure*

Can you post a picture of it or e-mail it to me? It's easier to identify a bike if I can see a picture of it. I have a Sears Gremlin with the two small top bars connecting to the sides of the headtube with plastic caps and I have a Huffy Rail with a longer frame similar to that.


----------



## johnnys55s

*will post pictures soon*

Well i have found a bike the same as mine and it looks too be a huffy cheater slik,but missing the slik & fenders & chain guard,just bought some re-pop fenders for $20 they look nice but not quite long enough as original rear fender is longer,anyone have a cheater slik rear tire,fenders,chain guard and bannana seat for sale please let me know thanks,   just looked on e bay and found nothing for the huffy but a wheelie bar, I can make that! 2 hours later done and installed,sweeeet!!!


----------



## JR'S MONARK

*I Sell Nos Cheater Slick Tires*

I ONLY HAVE A  FEW LEFT... I am getting 20 to 30 each for them on Ebay. I will be listing some more in the next few weeks.  Check out these pics. click them to get a larger look.


----------



## azhearseguy

Here is my sears huffy bike Im guessing around a 1965 looks to have the same grips as yours....


----------



## SuperStuff

*Spyder*

Hey I love that gold Spyder. Looks great.


----------



## midwestkustomz

Do you have any Cheater Slicks left? I am looking for at least 2,lmk.




JR'S MONARK said:


> I ONLY HAVE A  FEW LEFT... I am getting 20 to 30 each for them on Ebay. I will be listing some more in the next few weeks.  Check out these pics. click them to get a larger look.


----------



## khiggins

*Man oh man...*

I got one of these new in 1967 for my 6th birthday, and that was one cool bicycle for that time period. Much of my younger years I've forgotten, but the memories of that bicycle I hope to take with me to the grave. I saw this picture and it actually brought tears to my eyes---God, how I loved that red bike!
Thanks for showing the picture bud...God bless...


----------



## npence

I have a few cheater slicks if any one is looking for some $25 a piece. PM me if interested thanks, Nate


----------



## pedal alley

NAte,payment sent today for two cheater slicks.


----------

